# Archives: December POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for December photo of the month here!... The POTM competition NOW HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of DECEMBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## CMan

Arbour II #1 by Mohain


----------



## woodsac

from a tpf noob...*

'Eyes Wide Shut' by antoniloskot





*


----------



## lostprophet

Dan28607 				 vbmenu_register("postmenu_616572", true);  				 			

*This mornings sunrise.* 
 			 			 		 		 		 		1.


----------



## Claff

#4 from "Reflections of DC" by Chiller


----------



## Chiller

Bambi and Mom....by Sleepingwolf


----------



## Mainiac

The Hill by carish1


----------



## sthvtsh

The Loner by SleepingWolf





Arbour II # 2 by Mohain


----------



## sthvtsh

Do my feet smell? by lostprophet.


----------



## EBphotography

Window Light by Digital Matt


----------



## Mainiac

_From around the Lakes_ by KenCo.


----------



## lostprophet

The Red Fox by SleepingWolf         




                                                                                _______


----------



## lostprophet

Donna Nook Seals by SilverPenguin


----------



## abraxas

no pot of gold #1 - by doenoe


----------



## Alison

Woodsac's Withstanding Time:


----------



## terri

"'Tis the Season", by Digital Matt:


----------



## danalec99

On your marks... by Peanuts


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Palm Distortion (IR)* by Woodsca





http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=67003


----------



## robertDouglass




----------



## Arch

robert, i removed the picture by Dries Buytaert as this person is not a member of tpf..... this competition is only open to tpf members.... by all means he/she may sign up and then you can enter the photo's into the competition


----------



## Alison

tb2's Beach Silhouette


----------



## CMan

Skating Rink at City Hall by Antartican


----------



## Antarctican

CMan, I'm tickled pink that you nominated my shot. Thanks.


----------



## CMan

You are welcome. 

Something about that shot really appeals to me...


----------



## PlasticSpanner

Cyber Surfer:- "Missed this one."


----------



## Jeff Canes

DC Fisheye #6 By nakedyak
hear


----------



## danalec99

self portrait from yesterday, by ksmattfish


----------



## danalec99

Musician promo shots, by Digital Matt


----------



## markc

"Mail Order Bride" by woodsac


----------



## Altaholic

KenCo's Black Magic. 








Glenn


----------



## seemoo

Flowers...Up Close by woodsac


----------

